# Lake erie (cleveland) kayak tournaments and meet ups



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

A couple of us have been talking about setting up a couple weekend smallmouth, walleye and perch tournaments through out the year. Right now we're trying to gauge what kind of interest their is. As well as meet ups without the tournament pressure involved. We're looking forward to hearing your thoughts and ideas. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm for them as long as I'm off that day. Sounds great Bob


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

What about having a kayak Walleye Spring Fling ??


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Depends on the day and what needs to be fixed at that time. I'd love to though.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome guys...we're working on dates and seeing what we can put together. All ideas are welcomed to make the outings fun and enjoyable 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok so let's think of this for a moment. !
1 . Perch ( biggest 5 fish ) !!
2 . Small Mouth bass
3 . Walleye (Use length ) 
4 . Could always go for biggest Sheephead
Any other ideas out there ?


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Good ideas dave...keep em coming 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Kayakcle, I've been talking to rminerd and you guys seem like you have some good ideas, I'll be there for as many as I can. It should be a fun summer


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome lrobison...I can't wait to get out there. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

We could make a bonus side pot for biggest sheep head. What we could do is say throw an extra 1$ in for biggest sheep head. If no one catches a sheep head in that outing the money can roll over, event after event. Until someone catches either one sheep head or the biggest. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok guys... myself, rminerd and ohiohotboy have come up with a "tentative" schedule. We're thinking 
1. Maumee for walleye in march 
2. April/May for smallmouth...thinking having a meeting point somewhere around whiskey island 

3. October in Cleveland for perch.

Once again...All this is open to discussion and input. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Also ohiohotboy wanted me too add that in the Columbus area look out for a crappie meet and greet sometime this spring 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Be interested hopefully no scheduling conflicts come in play but it sounds good time regardless.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Great man, hopefully everyone's schedules will work out. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Always wanted to try for walleye in the river over there !!!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Like lrobison said...it's gonna be a fun summer. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm in!!!!!!!!!!! but it is a busy time for me.

I know Sundays in April & May will work best.

Maybe throw in one online tourney.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't know if we're gonna allow native guys to compete haha I saw your comment on my erie smallmouth post lol were welcomed too have you along and hopefully schedules will all work out. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Also this being a first time thing for many of us up here...and we're not trying to step on bkft toes by no means... we're gonna start off with in person tourneys. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

kayakcle216 said:


> I don't know if we're gonna allow native guys to compete haha I saw your comment on my erie smallmouth post lol were welcomed too have you along and hopefully schedules will all work out.
> 
> lol ... thanks...the more yaks the better.
> 
> ...


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've always wanted to hit cranberry creek 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OhioHotboy (Apr 11, 2011)

When is the best time to leave from this Cranberry place for Walleye and can we leave here for Smallmouth too?


----------



## OhioHotboy (Apr 11, 2011)

I like the biggest sheepshead idea that's awesome because anyone who has fished Erie has caught a damn sheepshead. But they sure hit like freight trains! I was also thinking if we do a Walleye trip and it's beyond the river run and we are fishing far out in the lake that being in a large group is a good thing. Good visibility from boaters


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

OhioHotboy said:


> I like the biggest sheepshead idea that's awesome because anyone who has fished Erie has caught a damn sheepshead. But they sure hit like freight trains! I was also thinking if we do a Walleye trip and it's beyond the river run and we are fishing far out in the lake that being in a large group is a good thing. Good visibility from boaters


The group idea is a good one 
Very hard for boats to see yakkers


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Here is a post from Ron "Shortdrift"

"Ruggles Reef lies West of the Vermilion River and is about 3.5 miles long. Depths vary from 12 to 29 feet with many humps. There are always walleye in the area, sometimes on the reef and other times off the reef in open flat bottom water. Go West until you see a large appartment building followed by a strange looking, sprawling white house referred to as the castle. I usually fish East of the castle but there are times when West can be better. You have to set up drifts to fish various depths at various locations. If sunny, I would start in 20 FOW and work out to 30 FOW. Gold weight forward spinners or worm harness.
If to calm to drift then cast the areas at various count down depths." 

There are smallmouth, perch, monster catfish, Walleye, huge sheepshead, whitebass.
You can catch walleye all year long but I believe fall and spring are best.

If we want to stay overnight, the plantation motel is just a mile away. They are a fishermen friendly place.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Great info keepinitreel! It sounds like we could do all three species events in one day lol 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OhioHotboy (Apr 11, 2011)

Are these the big females or jacks usually in the spring. I fish the Maumee during that time and you guys know how that goes 8 hrs of fishing and 4 jacks....Maybe




keepinitreel said:


> Here is a post from Ron "Shortdrift"
> 
> "Ruggles Reef lies West of the Vermilion River and is about 3.5 miles long. Depths vary from 12 to 29 feet with many humps. There are always walleye in the area, sometimes on the reef and other times off the reef in open flat bottom water. Go West until you see a large appartment building followed by a strange looking, sprawling white house referred to as the castle. I usually fish East of the castle but there are times when West can be better. You have to set up drifts to fish various depths at various locations. If sunny, I would start in 20 FOW and work out to 30 FOW. Gold weight forward spinners or worm harness.
> If to calm to drift then cast the areas at various count down depths."
> ...


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

From point of view Lorain is a much better area for perch and walleyes.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

OhioHotboy said:


> Are these the big females or jacks usually in the spring. I fish the Maumee during that time and you guys know how that goes 8 hrs of fishing and 4 jacks....Maybe


It is all about timing! 
Being there in right place and time when the big heavy females start running.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

So many places! I guess that's what makes erie so awesome 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

4 eyes heck ! That's my average for catching eyes


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

kayakcle216 said:


> I've always wanted to hit cranberry creek
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I was out twice last summer out of Cranberry Creek & loved it. Easy beach to launch from & really like not having to carry gear far b/c you pull right up next to it. Ruggles is only a mile or so east. Not too much paddling to do before you get to fish. Good eaters walleyes are there all year. Perch at times too. I look forward a spring trip.

Sent from my KFJWI using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I need a boat launch to get my kayak in the water lol its heavy! Would like to put something together for a cranberry get together. We've gotten a lot of ideas...just need to put it all together. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Bob we can left that TUG BOAT of a yak to launch area . Just a little help from your kayaking friends . Oh ya I need help also. Lol


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I prefer freight liner good sir. Lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OhioHotboy (Apr 11, 2011)

You are in on the Burning River where freight liners go all the time lol


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I fit right in lol 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

View attachment 88784

Remember this day Bob


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sure do haha I have the hobie pa 14 that's the hobie pa 16...it's new lol 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OhioHotboy (Apr 11, 2011)

There is a big Walleye ,a couple of Smalleys, and a whole lot of perch with my name on them up in Cleveland.


----------

